# Additive in puppy food



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

My 12 week old pup, Hazel decided to become a picky eater. I've been trying to feed her Orijen, but she's not interested. While visiting a friend, Hazel started eating her dog's food (Science diet...first ingredient CORN! Second, CHICKEN BY-PRODUCTS!). I couldn't believe she would rather eat that poor quality dog food over what I was giving her. So I was thinking that perhaps the poor quality dog food is flavored better.

Is it okay to add additives like cottage cheese to her food? That's the only way she'll eat the Orijen. Should I look for another high quality food? Am I creating an even more picky eater by mixing in cottage cheese???? 

Any suggestions? Thanks! 
Melissa


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm curious to know the answer to this question. 

I recently switched Catan from 'Now' to 'Taste of the Wild'. Taste of the Wild is rated much higher on dogfoodanalysis than the Now food. Suddenly I can't get Catan to eat his food. He will sniff the bowl and walk away where as with the Now he always ate the whole bowl full no matter how much I gave him. It's so bad now that when I pull out the dog food Catan runs out of the kitchen and sits in the livingroom.

Do I add something interesting to the food or go back to the Now? I have been adding sweet potatoe to his dinner. He will dig through it and eat only the sweet potatoe.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh boy can I chime in here ;D

Kian was on the [email protected] puppy food the breeder recommended, you know, full of filler and junk. We changed him over to Orijen puppy and at first he went crazy for it. Then he tapered off with his eagerness to eat it, so we added plain yogurt. That too worked for about a week. 
So, on the recommendation of a friend who has a 2yr old V and who is a finicky eater he told me he has been adding a tablespoon of Trippet (http://www.tripett.com/) with his kibble.
I figured why not, so we bought a can. Let me tell you right now, that the smell is horrid but for some reason he loves it.
We mix it in with his kibble and some water and he leaves nothing in his bowl.
We feed him 2 cups of Orijen puppy kibble, some plain rice and a tablespoon of this stuff (just make sure it's mixed in really well).

Good luck.

Lisa, if you are considering it, we have only found it at Global Pet foods and Bark & Fitz. I've never seen it at Pet Smart.


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Nico too has Orijen and sometimes wolfs it down...othertimes just sniffs it and walks away. We've found that stirring in hot water with the kibble (to make kind of a gravy) or mixing in a little warmed canned food (we use Evo..he LOVEs the lamb one)...he will go crazy. I think you just have to experiment to see what your dog's preferences are. Sometimes we'll mix in ricotta or cottage cheese too...just for something different.


----------



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

Ragan's breeder had him on cheap food, which he ate with no problem. I switched him to a food from a local store then finally to TOTW. When he was a pup, I added cottage cheese as well as hard boiled eggs to supplement his food, he was sooo skinny. I never had a problem getting him to eat, however when I switched him to TOTW he was hesitant because the kibble chunks seem much harder than what he was used to. It was suggested to me on here that I had hot water. Also I think chicken broth is a great additive too for flavor. I have tried all three of TOTW flavors, and he will not eat the Pacific Stream (fish) formula. In short, I would say that cottage cheese is OK to add as far as nutrition. I do think that you open a can of worms by bribing your dog to eat. Somewhere here it was suggested that you give the dog a time period (IE 15 minutes) then take it away...Try again at next feeding until dog eats. This sounds harsh to me, as many of our dogs look starved. Any luck with getting Hazel (or Catan) to eat?


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Just switched my dog to a BARF diet, no muck in there at all and the dog seems better for it.


----------



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

I did try the "wait 15 minutes and take away her food" thing, but it didn't work. The next meal she did not eat (lunch), then at dinner she did the same thing..didn't eat. Well she did take a little at each meal, but nothing substantial. The next day I just gave up and mixed in cottage cheese. I don't mind mixing in cottage cheese as long as it's healthy. I also bought a can of Innova to mix in and that seems to work as well. I may try yogurt and sweet potatoes to give her some variety.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Wow guess I should be grateful... Ziva has been a great eater since we brought her home... and now at about 5 1/2 months she still is.

Right now she is on Natural Balance and seems to be thriving on it. She gobbles it right up, actually racing to her crate when she sees us putting food in a bowl for her. Her coat glistens, eyes are bright, her poop is formed, she has energy I wish we could bottle and sell, she sleeps like a log, and she's trim with great muscle tone. 

I guess just like people, some dogs are good eaters and others are picky.
Certainly makes you wonder though what sparks each of them.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan was a great eater up until about 9 months. Before that he ate everything that was put in front of him in what seemed like seconds. Now suddently he's become leisurely about it. He'll pass the bowl and eat a mouthful and then wonder off. Sometimes he'll come back again and other times he wont touch his breakfast until dinner. And he's pretty skinny so he can't afford to loose any weight. I might try and find Harry's Trippet on the weekend.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter was always a good eater until we switched him to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream at about 8 1/2 months. We started adding green beans to it and he would eventually eat it. I guess he didn't like the fish in it because we switched to the TOTW High Prairie formula and he eats it readily. We still add the green beans since it's good for him. 

He has been a little reticent in eating lately but I think it's because he missed Sophie eating next to him. We had to have her euthanized last Friday due to cancer.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan is on Taste of the wild Pacific stream. He really hasn't like any of the TOTW flavours. Not sure if it's TOTW or a stage he's in. We had him on the bisson flavour which he didn't mind but now they've stopped letting it over the border so we can't buy it now.


----------



## lelandEOD (Dec 1, 2009)

No wonder they won't eat. You guys are probably trying to feed a toddler the human equivalent to split peas and spinach.


----------



## sofiesmommie (Nov 12, 2009)

My 5 month old WHV was on kibble when we got her. She was not crazy about it and was a slow eater. Sometimes not eating at all in the morning. I switched her to another high end kibble and same response. I did the same thing adding cottage cheese and felt I was giving in. I then switched her to The Honest Kitchen, Embark formula for puppies. It is a dehydrated raw dog food, which is alot easier than BARF. You simply add warm water and wait 5 minutes. She patiently waited and began eating it right away. She loved it from the very beginning and now comes and gets me to make her breakfast. She waits for it to "cook" and then she will come find me to let me know it is time for her to eat. The best thing is they encourage addition of meats and some veggies. So I am constantly changing what she is eating, however, at the same time I can be assured she is getting a balanced diet. Our vet was overwhelmed by her lean, muscular form and told us to continue doing what we are doing. There are several formulas specific to every dogs needs. It is pricely, but Zsofi's health is worth it to us


----------



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

I found the best solution for a picky eater is to get another dog 

My two will eat lettuce leaves if it means the other won't get it! If alone, neither would touch half the stuff they gobble down.. They're like kids, they don't want it, but they sure as **** don't want the other to have it!

;D ;D ;D


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Pudey's has always been fed on James Welbeloved (UK) and at six months we change her to the junior range of this food. The kibble was larger and obviously the recipe different so she was leavin meals and not enjoying it as much as the puppy formula. We are now in the process of finding another top range tasty food for her. I was given a sample of Barkin Heads puppy food at our local pet store and Purdey absolutely went mad for it.. Does any one out there from the UK know anything about this new food and the Company..(Pet Food UK) it does say it's pure and natural, no additives, preservatives, colourings and no GM ingredients.. and they are part of the campaign for real pet food. All sounds really good but would like to hear other peoples thoughts and advice 

Many thanks 
Claire


----------



## richmondestates (Jan 25, 2010)

Orijen Puppy large breed kibble seems to be working for my V at the mo! Well I mix in some cooked chicken though. He loves it, but for how long? They seem to get bored ans stop eating again after a couple weeks.

I can definately recommend the Orijen range for top quality food from planetpets.co.uk


----------

